# AIB Tracker mortgage rate drop but not on variable rate mortgage



## westside (21 Nov 2011)

I have a Tracker mortgage and my Online banking shows the rate dropped from 2.45% to 2.20% on 16th November.

However when I check my SVR (currently 3.09% - LTV Variable< =50%) it remains at 3.09%?

The media reports have confirmed AIB were to pass on the ECB rate cut to variable mortgage account holders. Can someone confirm why the cut isn't appearing on my variable rate mortgage? Is it simply the case that AIB havent yet updated their variable mortgage accounts yet


----------



## irishlinks (21 Nov 2011)

I think it will be Dec 1st when variable rates are amended.


----------



## westside (23 Nov 2011)

Yesterday's Independent confirmed the new rates take effect from 22nd November.


----------



## bragan (24 Nov 2011)

Interesting. I have a variable mortgage with AIB, and it came out today, 24th Nov. I paid the same as last month.


----------

